# Ex polo horse



## AwesomeTanya (Mar 8, 2012)

So I am interested in a horse and considering going to see it, it sounds perfect. However it is described as having a sensitive mouth due to being an ex polo horse. 

Do you think this is a bad thing?

Thanks


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Not necessarily, polo ponies are very responsive to weight, seat and leg aids, and are neck reined. If you have any interest in Western riding it would probably suit the horse well, as an attempt to take up a contact such as in English riding will probably result in a very pissy horse shaking it's head up and down or going backwards! How does the present owner ride it?


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I've ridden ex-polos and even non ex-polos who are sensitive in the mouth very well in english (as that's all i know) and on the contact in an outline. As long as you are soft with your hands and don't use a strong bit, then you will be fine with the horse. However if you need to use a strong bit, then you need to, you can't have it running off with you. But most polo ponies are played with very, VERY strong bits. I used to work (literally just used to, left the other day) for a lady who played polo and some of her bits she used to use on her polos look very severe and from what she told me about them, they were! 
So you can't blame them for having a sensitive mouth if that's how they were taught to respond to the bit. If you do get the horse, you'll just have to sus out whats best for the pair of you. Nothing is wrong with a horse who is sensitive in the mouth, you just need to be able to understand it and not get stroppy if they don't like a certain bit.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Having a sensitive mouth is not something of a general rule in polo ponies per se (at least not the ones I have exercised) however as in anything it depends on what is meant by "polo pony" ie is it a top class horse or A N Other USED as a polo pony.

You can often have a lot of success using a bitless bridle on such horses IME.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Just make sure it doesn't express its sensitivity by rearing. That is soooo dangerous.


----------

